

3.5" Is Enough : Assembly 2009 Oldskool Demo Winner - kqr2
http://www.unrealvoodoo.org/projects/three-and-a-half-inches-is-enough/

======
hiroprot
Love it :) There were some other pretty decent entries at this year's
Assembly, too.

